# He is looking better (b4 and now)



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

So we still have some weight to gain but it is looking better ... tell me what you think


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he does look better, he looks fuller for sure. How is he working for ya?


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Definitely looking better. I love his fat butt!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks!

he is amazing ... well besides that I took him to a roping and he tried to buck me off lol- but yesterday i rode him and he was a dream- I can ride him w/o holding the reins and he will stop if i just sit deep and say whoa which is pretty sick


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, he looks tons better. I love his color too! My first reaction was wow, what a huge head he has, but with the weight he looks nicely put together.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

agreed that added weight makes him look so much more in proportion....

hes looking way better - well done


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah that 1st pic makes his head look BIG .. lol but i think it's just the angle. I mean his head isn't small but yeah weight is his friend


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow! is all I can say


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

the first picture is May 11th and the second is June 17th ... fyi


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

thats an impressive improvement. he just looks so much healthier in the second picture. and what a gorgeous coat!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, what a difference already...his head looks really out of proportion in the before pic, but the after pic he looks much more balanced! Very lovely looking boy!


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

That is very impressive for just over a months worth. He's filled out a lot.
Looks very good! Good job!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

what a massive improvement! hes lookign great!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

The fisrt pic looks so funny, he has a big head small middle and big butt lol. He looks so muck better!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks everyone ... this is a product of lots hay- 2.5 quarts of alfalfa pellets and 2.5 quarts of Strategy a day... oh yes and flax seed


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update 8/13/09*

He is looking better and better


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

love how even when he was a little lighter in condition he still had a big *** booty haha


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I like the improvement in his shoulder it makes his butt look more proportional.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

What a great improvement! In the first picture he looks like a frankenhorse, like his hindquarters are from another horse. But the second picture looks great, doesn't need to gain a lot more.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

He's so gorgeous!!! Very flashy for sure, i Just might have to pull a ninja move and come steal him from you. Great job with him for sure!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ah heck no! i am falling more and more in love with this horse- you can't have him (except worming and spraying off his face- those things make me willing to give him away) but over all i am very happy and content with him


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He's looking wonderful!!! he's really filled out!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww darn, well ill just have to admire from here then poo  hehe


----------

